# 1986 Doublewide Manufactured Home on 2.64 Acres $99,000 (*)



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

* The Home was financed FHA, is offered as a Short Sale, so we are applying for Listing Price ApprovaI*

Home Address is: 
*3811 Seabeck Hwy NW, Bremerton, WA 98312*

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3811-Seabeck-Hwy-NW-Bremerton-WA-98312/23392983_zpid/

The property is 2.64 Acres, with 2-Party Shared Well, with over 1 acre Forested. The cleared area has room for a nice Garden & Orchard. The Home is 3 Bedroom, 2 Bathrooms, Living Room, Dining Room w/Nook, Utility Room, and the Kitchen has quite a few Cupboards (with a Pantry). Thought it needs some TLC, carpets replaced, some of the vinyl replaced, the roof is just 12 years old. It is move-in ready, in other words, as most of the work is elective. There is a large Shop building, with an open High Bay, also Garage Door, and Shop Door. The Shop is big enough for a nice work area and also have a vehicle stored inside. A Spacious Carport is attached to one side of the Home, and there is a covered Front Porch. Debris is being removed on an ongoing basis.

What I like best about the Home is the Floorplan, Vaulted Ceilings, Ceiling Fans, and Skylights. On one side, is the Master Bedroom with Attached Bath (Soaker Tub, Shower, and Double Sinks). On the other side of the Home are the two additional Bedrooms and 2nd full Bathroom.

The Forested Area includes a meandering road, looks more like a wide trail, that winds through it and connects with another. There are quite a few Tall Trees. 

For more information about this property, please contact me (I am the Listing Agent):










Also, to look at other Properties in Washington, please visit my Website which does have a Direct IDX Link to the NWMLS:

http://www.lorichristie.com


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are some pics:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are some Interior Home Shots:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is the Master Bath and some Property Pics:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That is a good deal in that area.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

FHA Properties go through a process and the Listing Price is set by FHA. I expect this may go lower, but won't know until we get that Price Approval.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Very nice Lori, and a lot of potential too


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

***Offer may be coming in tonight!***


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

****Offer in, Listing Contingent****


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Amazing. That is 3 times the amount that it would cost to get a double wide on a lot here. You don't even get any land with that.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Amazing. That is 3 times the amount that it would cost to get a double wide on a lot here. You don't even get any land with that.


Yes, amazing difference in values comparing different areas of our Country.

Check property values in our area. This is a GREAT deal and my phone has been ringing off the hook.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Why would I want to pay 3 times the amount for a double wide, which on it's own is a tough resell, and there isn't any land with it?


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

For 100K here you could get 50 acres with that double wide.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Why would I want to pay 3 times the amount for a double wide, which on it's own is a tough resell, and there isn't any land with it?


No land? You didn't read the description, did you?

[quote]*The property is 2.64 Acres,* with 2-Party Shared Well, with *over 1 acre Forested*. The cleared area has room for a nice Garden & Orchard. The Home is 3 Bedroom, 2 Bathrooms, Living Room, Dining Room w/Nook, Utility Room, and the Kitchen has quite a few Cupboards (with a Pantry). Thought it needs some TLC, carpets replaced, some of the vinyl replaced, the roof is just 12 years old. It is move-in ready, in other words, as most of the work is elective. There is a *large Shop building, with an open High Bay, also Garage Door, and Shop Door.* The Shop is big enough for a nice work area and also have a vehicle stored inside. *A Spacious Carport* is attached to one side of the Home, and there is a covered Front Porch. Debris is being removed on an ongoing basis.[/quote]


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Darntootin said:


> For 100K here you could get 50 acres with that double wide.


*Around here*, you are lucky to find 2.64 acres without a well or septic, and nothing on it for $100K. That is why my phone is ringing off the hook


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, just checked my email, and a Back Up Offer has just been submitted.

Still think this isn't a great deal here?????


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

oregon woodsmok said:


> That is a good deal in that area.


You are 100% correct!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

One of the appeals of this property are the 100ft tall trees, which many are...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

2.64 acres is lot sized here. That is nothing. Also, we have hardwood forests. That looks mainly like pine which is an indication of bad soil.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> 2.64 acres is lot sized here. That is nothing. Also, we have hardwood forests. That looks mainly like pine which is an indication of bad soil.


This is listed in Kitsap County, where you do not live. Where this is listed and how much has nothing to do with where you are. I don't understand why you are posting comments like this. You are making assumptions even about the trees and soil?! I am the Listing Agent and this is the Real Estate Forum.

Those are not Pine trees, they are a mix of *Fir, Hemlock, and Cedar (more valuable wood trees which grow on property with higher water tables).* Also, the soil is good, but on the acid side (under the trees, which is obviously going to be the case). Those trees haven't been logged for 60-80 years or they wouldn't be 100 ft tall... That means the soil they are growing in hasn't been scraped (think "fantastic for Blueberries and all acid loving perennials/annuals..."). The Owners had done some gardening in the cleared areas.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

lorichristie said:


> This is listed in Kitsap County, where you do not live. Where this is listed and how much has nothing to do with where you are. I don't understand why you are posting comments like this. You are making assumptions even about the trees and soil?! I am the Listing Agent and this is the Real Estate Forum.
> 
> Those are not Pine trees, they are a mix of *Fir, Hemlock, and Cedar (all Hardwoods).* Also, the soil is good, but on the acid side (under the trees, which is obviously going to be the case). Those trees haven't been logged for 60-80 years or they wouldn't be 100 ft tall... That means the soil they are growing in hasn't been scraped (think "fantastic for Blueberries and all acid loving perennials/annuals..."). The Owners had done some gardening in the cleared areas.


Fir, cedar, and hemlock are all softwoods. Your hard woods would be alder, maple and the like. However, raven has clearly never been to Washington and they clearly have no clue about property prices there.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

All fixed, thank you  We have Alder and Maple on our property, in addition to Cedar, Hemlock, and Fir (we do have one Pacific Yew, so far, we have found). I have to claim ignorance on knowing much about the trees, but DH certainly does. 

This thread was posted to present the property, since it would be good for a little homestead. There are many folks on here, homesteading on smaller properties than this one. I don't get comments that criticize very reasonable asking prices (area specific, of course). My listing is here, not in some other area of another State.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Seems to me that property is worth what people are willing to pay. And not a penny more.

But it was sad to hear that the tens of thousands of acres of pine trees around here are growing in such poor soil. The garden will be surprised. We better move.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

some on this thread do not seem to realize that property in one area of the US, same conditions in another section can vary that much in price.

But no reason to be snippy and rude about it.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

For some, its like opposite day every day, so they do the opposite of this site's slogan. lol


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> some on this thread do not seem to realize that property in one area of the US, same conditions in another section can vary that much in price.
> 
> But no reason to be snippy and rude about it.


Yeppers, its all about location. 2 and a half acres in the middle of west Texas range country is not worth quite as much as 2 and half acres in downtown Ft Worth. In my area this listing would fetch maybe 20k on a good day... Just enough land for a good building site, and double wides are a tough sell here at best. In the 11 years I worked the game I recall selling only 2, one was on 40 acres, nice little farm, and it brought 40k... just about what the land and barn was worth, the other was on a ten acre tract and went for 30k at auction. Again, just about what the land and barn was worth. The double wides added a lot less value to the properties than the barns did. Washington state? A whole nuther ballgame! Put the same property in Hawaii... thats not even in the ball park!!! Prolly be a couple million dollar listing.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you required by the state to do a seller's disclosure?

My point about the price is that why not get the same thing for 4 to 5X less in another state? $99,000 for 2 acres and a shop is way steep to start out. Not to mention you will be sinking money into the trailer. You might have to pay to have it removed or purchase a new one.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Are you required by the state to do a seller's disclosure?
> 
> My point about the price is that why not get the same thing for 4 to 5X less in another state? $99,000 for 2 acres and a shop is way steep to start out. Not to mention you will be sinking money into the trailer. You might have to pay to have it removed or purchase a new one.


WA State Real Estate Law requires we provide a Sellers Disclosure, which is attached to the Listing. This is a Short Sale, not an REO. That means the Sellers are required to complete a Form17 Seller Disclosure and potential Buyers are to be provided it. 

You don't need to point out over and over and over how much cheaper other places are in the Country. This property is listed HERE. The price is based on Land and Shop value, and a low price for that, even for HERE. You don't live here, so why do you keep posting about the price. Isn't it obvious to you that if this place is only on the market for a few days, has two offers, with more coming in, that it must be priced well for this area???

All potential Buyers are given full Disclosure and also provided with Mold Disclosures. Local Contractors are very experienced in dealing with the issues this manufactured home has, and the roof was replaced around 10 years ago (would have to check as the Seller told me this, so can't state as fact).


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Are you required by the state to do a seller's disclosure?
> 
> My point about the price is that why not get the same thing for 4 to 5X less in another state? $99,000 for 2 acres and a shop is way steep to start out. Not to mention you will be sinking money into the trailer. You might have to pay to have it removed or purchase a new one.


WA State Real Estate Law requires Form17 Seller Disclosures to be furnished to all Potential Buyers. This is a Short Sale, not an REO, so it is not exempt from that.

Read this again:



> *AngieM2 some on this thread do not seem to realize that property in one area of the US, same conditions in another section can vary that much in price.
> 
> But no reason to be snippy and rude about it.*


Raven12, I don't know why you don't get it, but *property values are higher here.* This property is an excellent price HERE. You will look long and hard to find a property like this, with a Shop on it, water via shared well, and power, for this price (in this areas as it doesn't matter at all what prices are in the rest of the Country). The manufactured home? Last quote I saw was $10K to $12K to have one removed.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are the Kitsap County Stats (where this property is):


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

wharton said:


> removed deleted insulting post.


*Form17 Seller Disclosure is completed and given to all Potential Buyers*
*Mold Pamphlet is provided to Potential Buyers*
*Home Inspections are recommended to Potential Buyers*
*Well Addendums insure Water Tests are done*
*Septic Addendums insure Septics are pumped/inspected*

I am required to adhere to WA State Real Estate Laws, have zero complaints filed against me in my nine years of working in this field (5 of which I was also a Loan Officer with zero complaints), and I have also never been sued. I am not patting myself on the back, either. My goal is to go above and beyond for my Clients. So far, all feel I have. My testimonials speak for themselves. DH also helps clean up properties when necessary. He removed two equipment trailers full of junk, also filled his truck bed twice. What he salvages is hard work. 

Sorry to burst your judgmental critical bubble, but the Buyers (in first place) are very sharp people, know all the issues this place has, are prepared to have it thoroughly inspected by a Licensed Contractor. That is, of course, in addition to having a Home Inspection, are offered an opportunity to have a Mold Inspection, a Well Inspection, and a Septic Inspection. The first Buyers are living in their own home and have no intention of residing in this one. I also like them both and care about them. That is all I can say about them or their goals for this property. The Buyers in backup position, I am not representing and know nothing about. However, their Agent is very sharp and I have no doubt she has provided all the required documentation, including the Form17 Seller Disclosure (attached to the Listing). 

This Short Sale will take easily twice as long, if not longer, to close as a regular Sale. I spend a lot more time on Listing/Selling Short Sales than I do on regular sales, but don't make any more doing it.

My Sellers need to sell this property, have no other choice, but their personal life or what led to this is no one else's business. I am very pleased to be able to get this sold for them and take the stress this has caused them off of their shoulders. They are wonderful folks!

This afternoon, the Seller's Atty called me and we had a good conversation. He was very pleased to hear we had two Offers and will be working with me to get this Closed, so the Sellers can move on with their lives. Even if we get fast approval, it could still take a few months to Close.

I think it is wonderful about you folks living in areas with lower property values, but I really think you should be grateful about that, instead of debating the prices of Real Estate in other parts of the Country. Why do you even care???

Maybe the next time I post a Listing on here, we won't be :bdh:s! 

But then again, who knows? :stars:

Actually, I do find some of it amusing, I have to admit :icecream:


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I come here just to look, have no plans to move. but I know location is about #1 in setting price.

my MIL bought her home in town here. she just went nuts over the price, $40,000 for a split level, 2 car attached, large corner lot. it was $60k but sat for a year or two at that price. MIL jumped at it, saying "this would be $150k back in IL! well guess what, its NOT in Illinois, therefore probably not even worth the 40k. and I pity her when she tries to resell that place. 

gal I know here bought her 2 story, attached garage, big nice yard with shed, for $8500. yes, eighty-five hundred bucks. its a good home. she got a consumer loan instead of a mortgage! 

now, back in quad city Iowa where I grew up, this would NOT have happened! but its not IN that large Iowa city. LOCATION is king! 

I enjoyed seeing the listing, seeing what different locations get for what kind of place. thanks for showing it!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

chewie said:


> I come here just to look, have no plans to move. but I know location is about #1 in setting price.
> 
> my MIL bought her home in town here. she just went nuts over the price, $40,000 for a split level, 2 car attached, large corner lot. it was $60k but sat for a year or two at that price. MIL jumped at it, saying "this would be $150k back in IL! well guess what, its NOT in Illinois, therefore probably not even worth the 40k. and I pity her when she tries to resell that place.
> 
> ...


I'll be posting more, but not interested in more price debating. It sure was a blessing for your mother, really, considering if she could afford it much more easily. I'd love it if our properties were the price of cars...

Did you check out the link I posted on Kitsap County Stats? That is a real eye opener. This is considered a depressed market, so $99K is still a screaming deal here, no matter what issues are wrong with the mobile, even have it take away, and it would be getting multiple bids. If the mobile was in better shape? $135K easy!

There are a number of reasons Real Estate is more expensive here. Here is just one of them:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

That picture is of our little main town area. ? Yes, we have a Marina being rebuilt, a private little Grocery, a Cafe, an Expresso Shop, a Pizza Place, and a Gift Store. Across the street from that is a nice Conference Center. We keep our boat moored in this Bay, go fishing, crabbing, shrimping, and dig up clams, and harvest oysters. Last year, we picked 47#s of Chanterelle mushrooms. DH keeps us in Venison. Gardening season is a long one. Wild edibles abound. Bodies of water all around, towering trees, mountains, and natural beauty everywhere. No water shortages, no long term droughts, and we hardly get any snow.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

yup, that would up the ante of location! here, summers are often hot and dry, winters long and cold. the soil isn't nearly as good as where I grew up in eastern Iowa, so I struggle with a garden. (maybe those raised here don't) I don't see much industry or job op's, either. we do have nice wide open space, a slow pace of life and privacy. 

that is a very pretty photo! I can see why places there command a high price.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The property for sale is 10 minutes from that Waterfront, could be a little more to that Marina. We only live 5 minutes from there. Yes, we have mild weather and plenty of rain, but that is what I prefer. We have family here, too.

I've lived in OR, WA, CO, CA, WY, and AZ. Yet I know there are plenty of other appealing areas of the Country. Despite your hot/dry summers, it sounds nice there. We have a slower pace of life here, as well. There are a lot of retired living here.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

As of today, another back-up Offer coming in on this property. Another inquiry was made to make a 3rd back-up Offer, but that Buyer may not want to get in line. I can help him find another property.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't see th epoint in everyone jumping all over lorichristie! I have lived in 2 countries , have relatives in other countries and prices vary widely! In NYS we have a house that we paid $68,500 for on a corner lot in town lot is 48x 140. The town we moved from it would have cost $150,000-$175,000! And that was about 2.5 hours away. The point is why criticize a person trying to make a living on this board? Let the buyer beware. and she did mention it was a short sale. I've seen less offered for way more here an dnoone jumping on them.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

I just bought a little over 10 acres with a well and a huge barn for 27,000. We have been looking for years, and just in our little area, that could easily get double being just a hundred miles away. I think that's a good deal on that land considering where it is.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

HOTW said:


> I don't see th epoint in everyone jumping all over lorichristie! I have lived in 2 countries , have relatives in other countries and prices vary widely! In NYS we have a house that we paid $68,500 for on a corner lot in town lot is 48x 140. The town we moved from it would have cost $150,000-$175,000! And that was about 2.5 hours away. The point is why criticize a person trying to make a living on this board? Let the buyer beware. and she did mention it was a short sale. I've seen less offered for way more here an dnoone jumping on them.


I don't either, as it doesn't accomplish anything constructive. Yes, prices vary across the nation. This property will make a nice little homestead and that is why I posted it here. Funny thing is? There was zero value given to the mobile home, do to its age and the work required to make it safe and liveable. In addition, I pointed out the mold, and further gave more details (as I become aware of issues, legally, I am to disclose them). The price was based on the nice property and shop building. I'll be updating this thread to generally explain how the process goes with this FHA Short Sale, while it is ongoing. That could help someone else...

Each potential Buyer has calculated the cost of remodeling the mobile, making the repairs needed, and wants to keep it. They are encouraged to inspect it as much as they want before purchasing it, too. Mold :run: Here in the PNW, there is plenty of info given to potential Buyers beforehand (Mold Pamphlets, Mold Disclosure, and referrals to Mold Specialists). The mold in the kitchen appears to be from a leaking skylight, otherwise there is some mold on the wall near a window that was left open (how long?). The power was shut off a few months ago. I advise Clients to keep the power on, as we live in a very wet climate... There is no apparent roof leak, but this place is going to get a full inspection. If it is purchased with an FHA Loan, there is another Inspection.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sturedman said:


> I just bought a little over 10 acres with a well and a huge barn for 27,000. We have been looking for years, and just in our little area, that could easily get double being just a hundred miles away. I think that's a good deal on that land considering where it is.


Yes, our property prices are much higher here. I wish they weren't. It would be great to find a deal like you got here!


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

That is really beautiful. I love the trees and the shop.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> My point about the price is that why not get the same thing for 4 to 5X less in another state? $99,000 for 2 acres and a shop is way steep to start out.


Why?

Because this is in the Pacific Northwest, and the Pacific Northwest has a number of different regional advantages to some buyers that you won't get in places like Missouri, Arkansas, Kentucky, or any of those other states you folks are referring to with better "purchase power" per dollar. 
Namely-- the scenery, the mild winters, mild summers, lack of drought, lack of poisonous snakes, lack of chiggers... 
These are all features that make the area desirable and different than other locations. Other trees grow there... not just conifers. Conifers are just more common in number in the NW forests.

What would I do with 100k? I'd probably come to the Ozarks and take advantage of low prices for acreage, but that's me.. even though a part of me will always look at those conifer rain forests and wild rocky beaches as "home."


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting, Dusky Beauty, very nice post. Home is where the heart is and hope you are happy where you currently are 

Yes, even though I could live anywhere in the Country, I have chosen to live here in the Pacific Northwest. We each make the choice were we live for different reasons. I have grown to appreciate what the Pacific Northwest has to offer too much to want to move. I have already weighed the pros and cons, and the pros win by a long short (for me). For others, this isn't the case, but I respect we all choose where we live for our own reasons. 

Here is the update on the status of this property:

The Mtg was sold, so my Clients have to apply for Short Sale approval through the new Mtg CO, then go through the FHA process of Approval.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

lorichristie said:


> Yes, our property prices are much higher here. I wish they weren't. It would be great to find a deal like you got here!


If you guys don't get a grip on that nuclear waste facility leaking, I'll bet prices will get real cheap!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sturedman said:


> If you guys don't get a grip on that nuclear waste facility leaking, I'll bet prices will get real cheap!


Nice thread drift :run: That is a real mess, I agree, however...

*244.04 miles away from here... So, I am not packing, yet! I am very concerned about it, naturally, as that is quite a catastrophe. The damage to our environment, unfathomable :badmood:

*That said, I keep saying over and over and over, we each make our own decision where we wish to live. Any catastrophe happens here? Moving is an option, just like it is anywhere else in this entire Country.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> Are you required by the state to do a seller's disclosure?
> 
> My point about the price is that why not get the same thing for 4 to 5X less in another state? $99,000 for 2 acres and a shop is way steep to start out. Not to mention you will be sinking money into the trailer. You might have to pay to have it removed or purchase a new one.


For the Pacific Northwest, this is a great deal. Listed here in Lane County it would probably be listed at around $150k depending on the location. It can be financed with FHA, which is a huge plus. 

I am sure for your area what you say is true but for here LAND is expensive. You could probably pull the trailer off, build a house and resell it for $300k no problems here (I am south of Lori in Oregon, so obviously can't speak for her area, only the PNW in general).


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

Just because in your area it is cheaper to live does not mean in other it should be as well. Here in Salinas, Ca where I have grown up most of my life, we have a huge disparity in prices even compared to where LoriChristie is...Here is a sample of a similar sized lot in my city.

http://www.realtytrac.com/property/ca/salinas/93908/24805-corte-poco/40349488

For those who are too lazy to click the link, the house is a VERY nice house, but only 2600 sq/ft 3 bedroom 3.5 bath the lot size is around 2.6 acres but comes with a $799k price tag with a price difference of 700k you sure could do a lot I work at a local Ace Hardware and live comfortably in Salinas. Different places different prices.


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, in my city, $799,000 buys you a teardown on a 20x100ft lot... I envy all of you


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

Lori,I have a question,what is a 2 party well?,does that mean you share a well with the neighbor? is that common in your area,just curious is all.
property values sure change's around country for sure,I watch some the home shows on HGTV like House Hunters and such and am really amazed that a 1500 sq ft ranch on an acre that sells here for 70 to 100,000 will sell else where for 600 to 800,000.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

my $.02,to me,if I like a place,and can afford it,and want to pay whatever,it is my business,what is good for me,maynot work for someone else!My last word is LIVE AND LET LIVE :rock:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

HuskyBoris said:


> Lori,I have a question,what is a 2 party well?,does that mean you share a well with the neighbor? is that common in your area,just curious is all.
> 
> _*A 2-Party Well is just that- shared by 2 properties. A Community Well is more than 2 properties sharing one Well. While a 2-Party Well is considered still a Private 2 Party Well, a Community Well is more restricted, requires regular testing, etc... It is fairly common to have a 2-Party Well, as it saves $$$ (each property pays 50% of the expenses). There aren't as many properties with Private Single Party Wells. We are blessed to have our own Well!
> 
> *_ property values sure change's around country for sure,I watch some the home shows on HGTV like House Hunters and such and am really amazed that a 1500 sq ft ranch on an acre that sells here for 70 to 100,000 will sell else where for 600 to 800,000.


That is right! I just did some property searches for a Buyer in Kitsap and also Snohomish Counties (up to $115K). There were a LOT more choices in Kitsap than in Snohomish!


----------

